# Next software upgrade for the 921?



## Tom Foolery (Jan 29, 2004)

Does anyone know when we’ll get the next software rev for the 921?


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

That's a reasonably nice feature for folks who have problems with OTA reception, but what about the more important issues, namely all of the bugs? There are still a large number of pretty major bugs in key areas such as:

A) Aspect ratio control and stretching/zooming.
B) Receiver lock-ups and stability.
C) OTA recording and timers.
D) OTA channel setup, editing, and PSIP handling.


----------



## metallicafreak (Jan 20, 2004)

Scott, does that beta you are talking about have dishwire activation?
FREAK!


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

Anyone else notice that there is a message missing here? Looks like the admins at this site are censoring. Kind of a neat feature this software has. The censored user see's his posts, but no one else can. I noticed the same thing happening to Bob Haler for a while. 

Does anyone remember the reason we visit these public forums? I come here for information, speculation, rumors, and inside info (oh and complaining). The inside info appears not to be welcome here anymore.

So Slordak, if you remember what the poster you responded to said you might repost the details.


----------



## metallicafreak (Jan 20, 2004)

Allen, 
I believe 2 posts are missing. I only saw one in which some beta software info was described. If it was truely the poster I thought it was, then he is a beta tester and should not ahve posted it. 
Oh well...it's not illegal just against the beta testing agreement.
FREAK!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

No dishwire yet, Freak. And the next version of the software isn't in beta yet.


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

Scott was censored. I believe this may be in retaliation for the hack on the DBS Talk store.

PLEASE TRY TO REMEMBER, that unless Scott admitted it, then it is possible someone else may have hacked the DBS Talk store and made it look like that Scott did it.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

If this is allowed information...

The original post was discussing re-mapping satellite locals as their OTA local numbers (or even to arbitrary user defined numbers in this range), much as existing older Dish Network receivers do. To which my comment was that yes, I could see how that would be helpful to folks who aren't using an antenna, but I felt there were more important issues that needed to be addressed first.


----------



## moooog (May 10, 2002)

Does anyone know if the delay on the firewire activation was to do with technical issues, or is Dish worried about it's legality - and waiting for some sort of OK from the MPA (which I'm sure would never be forthcoming)? I hope the feature wasn't just a lure, sort of a bait and switch. I of course heard like everyone that it would "be activated by a later software download" - as if that would be a definite occurrence, but it doesn't make sense to me. It seems like the feature would work right out of the box - unless they were waiting for some sort of legal permission to activate it, and that might be an indefinite wait if that is the case. I have no information, it just all sounds a bit disappointing to me.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I don't know this absolutely, but I don't believe the delay in dishwire implementation is either case you mention moooog. I think it's because there are higher priorty items to get into the code first. Rumor has it that the code is already there, but I haven't gotton any confirmation of that from the programmers.


----------

